# Laptop or I Pod?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What do I need?

I mostly surf the net, send and respond to emails, do some photos, read various news publications, blah, blah.

Do I really need a laptop or would a I Pod suffice?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Lee, do you mean IPAD?


----------



## Gena Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a Mac mini and an iPad... For the most part the iPad does the job and has the mobility I like, however, I'm also a photographer. While the iPad works fine for point & shoot pics, if you need to do any editing, the mini (or a laptop) is the way to go. 

That being said you can do all your photo edits on the laptop and move them over to the iPad photo file for uploading/sharing etc.

Gena


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

2 Ipads 
one for you and one for the wife and you've still saved money compared to buying a laptop....
...and will get more ROI


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ya, he means I pad, he is old and hung over so give him a break. If that’s all your doing I pad is the way to go. They aint cheap and you can get a pc laptop for the same price as an I pad but can’t get an apple computer for that price. Things will go much smother for you with the I pad. They constantly amaze me. If you need to do a good bit of text in your emails or if you plan in doing your chatting on this board via the pad get a small key board for it and your set. Unless you are going to do a bunch of video editing all you need is one with the lesser memory. The new I pads are really nice!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> Lee, do you mean IPAD?



I'm a idiot!!!!!:-\"

I meant a I Pad!!:lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm a idiot!!!!!:-\"
> 
> I meant a I Pad!!:lol:


Ipad...Ipod...so what is the difference besides the spelling?
Now my GF is giving me sh*t for asking..... lmao


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Ipad...Ipod...so what is the difference besides the spelling?
> Now my GF is giving me sh*t for asking..... lmao


Fuk, I don't know! I meant that new I Pad with that far out "retina" display whatever the hell that is. I call it a really sharp picture.:-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Ipad...Ipod...so what is the difference besides the spelling?
> Now my GF is giving me sh*t for asking..... lmao


An iPad is a tablet computer. 

An iPod is a media player .... portable music was its first real use, but it has gone beyond that to all kinds of media.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Fuk, I don't know! I meant that new I Pad with that far out "retina" display whatever the hell that is. I call it a really sharp picture.:-D



I just saw that retina display recently. I'm envious.

http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/

Scroll to _"Breakthrough technology. For a breakthrough display"_ and click on "see how it works," to the right.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I just saw that retina display recently. I'm envious.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/
> 
> Scroll to _"Breakthrough technology. For a breakthrough display"_ and click on "see how it works," to the right.


Yeah, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> An iPad is a tablet computer.
> 
> An iPod is a media player .... portable music was its first real use, but it has gone beyond that to all kinds of media.


No Kidding? I bet all those people I see down in the city are listening to those things and not having siezures at all. Geez, back in the day we knew better than to call an ambulance for them because of the 3' radio on their shoulder.


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

An iPad is a tablet but it's not a computer replacement. For updates, if something goes wrong and backing up your data you will need a secondary, up to date computer. I would get calls about this every day from people who threw away their computers, got an iPad and now wanted to get all their information back... The only response is really "Good luck with that". Computer still required. 

If you've got a decent desktop (XP SP3, Vista or 7, fast-ish processor and USB 2.0+) the iPad should be fine. If you don't have another computer get the laptop and save the iPad for later.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool topic.

Both my wife and I are big Apple fans. We both have MacBooks, iPhones, multiple iPods etc... we also have the 24" Cinema display monitor, 2TB time capsule and latest Apple TV. We haven't ventured into the iPad b/c every time I seem to get ready to buy one there is rumour of another just around the corner.

When we move into our new house and I'm done law school, we're going to sell our laptops, and the cinema display and grab the following:

-27" iMac
- 2 iPads
- RAID drive that has something like 20-24 TB of storage

The reason is that we both seem to use our laptops for surfing around the house. You don't need a laptop or a MacBook Air to surf. Just get the wireless keyboard, trackpad/mouse and you're off to the races. We need the computer for post processing of photographs and for when I'm doing work at home. I won't be getting another laptop b/c I'm sure I will get one from work.

So I guess the long and short of it is, if you're doing basic stuff, and iPad will more than suffice.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm a idiot!!!!!:-\"
> 
> I meant a I Pad!!:lol:


Dont feel bad I had to look on google to see pics to know the difference:lol: just now, whoops my bad.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Charlotte Hince said:


> An iPad is a tablet but it's not a computer replacement. For updates, if something goes wrong and backing up your data you will need a secondary, up to date computer. I would get calls about this every day from people who threw away their computers, got an iPad and now wanted to get all their information back... The only response is really "Good luck with that". Computer still required.
> 
> If you've got a decent desktop (XP SP3, Vista or 7, fast-ish processor and USB 2.0+) the iPad should be fine. If you don't have another computer get the laptop and save the iPad for later.


About the only thing that I can think of would be important for me to backup would be photos. I already lost 9 years of photos with a hard drive crash in Costa Rica. All my young boy's photos from the time he was a infant are gone forever. i could have baked up regularly but didn't. 

I have a Windows 7 here for backup so if there is a way to do it I'm in business.


----------



## Gena Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2012)

The iPad will work fine with a pc laptop as long as the laptop has iTunes, as that is the interface that the iPad uses to transfer data.

As a previous poster mentioned, the iPad works great but you do need a computer (pc or Mac) for backup and post-production photo work. The apps available for photo editing so far for the iPad are really basic and limited.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gena Ratcliff said:


> The iPad will work fine with a pc laptop as long as the laptop has iTunes, as that is the interface that the iPad uses to transfer data.
> 
> As a previous poster mentioned, the iPad works great but you do need a computer (pc or Mac) for backup and post-production photo work. The apps available for photo editing so far for the iPad are really basic and limited.


No problem. I'm "really basic and limited".](*,):-D


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Go to an Apple store and play around with an iPad see how you like it. I have the original one and a Macbook Air, and honestly use the Air much more for surfing and every day stuff, but I use the iPad for reading (Kindle App and I upload mags and articles as PDFs), occasional vid/movies from iTunes and Netflix. I have the wireless keyboard for the iPad too as it came with my computer, don't really use it. 

If you do get an iPad, you should synch it with a desktop or laptop, OR you can back it wirelessly to iCloud although any thing over a certain amount of storage will cost you.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> If you do get an iPad, you should synch it with a desktop or laptop, OR you can back it wirelessly to iCloud although any thing over a certain amount of storage will cost you.


got that LEE??? LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> got that LEE??? LOL


HUH?????#-o:grin:

I'm a bit CLOUDY!:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

lee, first, check your current desk/laptop computer's Operating System (windows xp/vista/7, etc.)-- different devices (ipad/imac) require different OS. 

then, research the ipad/imac on apple's website (it's much more user-friendly than microsoft, imo), take your time, read. backing up files is essential no matter which device you choose. sounds like the very FIRST (sorry, but OS is probably one of the first questions you'll be asked, so first or first, lol) question you need to answer is "what do i want this device to do for me?"

call apple-they have a division dedicated to answering these kinds of questions/recommending products. you're going to be spending (to me) a significant amount of money here, so it's worth doing the research first. i believe you may be able to do online chat (considering your situation) if there isn't an apple store handy for you. 

hope this helps at least a little....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks ANN and everyone who gave suggestions. I'm a little more used to some of the terminology because I bought a I phone 4S a couple of months ago. I like it a bunch!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you're more than welcome, lee! your experience w/the 4s will def help if you go with the ipad. i'm not so versed on the mac side (other than working on them everyday). but the OS are VERY similar (iphone/ipad). ask away with any more questions!!

i REALLY want one of the minis, btw....  what a nice "laptop"...


----------



## Gena Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2012)

I love my mini... My 1st computer was an apple IIe back in the 80s but the corporate world went windows so there I was for 20 some odd yrs. In '07 I went into graphic design world and the easiest, cheapest transition to Apple was the mini as I already had flat monitor, keyboard, etc. I've had 5 yrs of trouble free operation, no more blue screens, virus attacks. 

My iPad has become my constant go-to except for final prep of photos... I drank the kool-aid  and really loved it.

Gena


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gen, i've lusted after a mini since they came out--the most perfect symbiosis of functionality/size i've ever seen...and don't you "grunt-grunt" guys get all wild--we ARE talking computers here, ok?


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Both  Seriously!

I have a Dell XPS laptop and an IPad. Ipad is great for surfing, Facebook and emailing, oh and Angry Birds! All my documents, pictures, websites and videos are on the Dell which I take around with me as well.

Lou


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

As a system engineer and based on your initial post about what you used it for I would recommend a tablet, but not necessarily an IPAD. IPADs are very nice and I am not saying anything bad about them but in my opinion they can be limited. Try to type on one, if you are used to a keyboard then typing on a screen can be challenging. Also they do not have external ports so you cannot hook up a USB drive, SD Memory Card or other items such as that. Also if you do a lot of file transferring from one device to another such as from a laptop to IPAD or vice versa this is not as easily accomplished. Lastly everything on the IPAD is proprietary to Apple, no chance to modify or tweak. That being said, as I stated, they are very nice devices but they do have limitations. Personally the device I like at the moment is the ASUS Transformer http://eee.asus.com/eeepad/transformer-prime/features/. It is a tablet but you can add an attachable keyboard, that makes it look and feel like a smaller laptop. It also is cheaper than the IPAD for more internal memory32GB is $399. It runs on Android 4.x and has multiple expansion slots along with a 8 mega pixel rear camera. Check it out and decide what you like best, either one is a good investment.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I really like my tablet. I love my droid phone, but also really appreciate the features on my tablet. I don't have a laptop, I like my desk top because it has a 27 inch monitor, easy on the old eyeballs. All my devices get along and are currently speaking to one another.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Its good to have a computer also. So you can do banking. You nead to add new numbers on à computer. Photo editing you can do with photoshop tusch in the IPad. 
I have al 4 and i use them al for somthing  but if you have an iPhone get The chepest IPad wi-fi and conect it to the IPhone and get à realy sheep pc laptop for the things you cant do on a iPad.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm a idiot!!!!!:-\"
> 
> I meant a I Pad!!:lol:


Hell Lee, I thought an I Pad was a new personalized feminine hygiene product ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hell Lee, I thought an I Pad was a new personalized feminine hygiene product ;-)


I thought that was a Tam Pad!!#-o:grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I thought that was a Tam Pad!!#-o:grin:


Only if your name is Tammy


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I own a desk-top computer and use a fancy lap top that belongs to the state. I have a docking station in my state vehicle, but my lap top never leaves the office. I don't need it when I'm out of the office training dogs. Besides, you might be surprised and how many LE around here get fired because of their department owned computers. One former Trooper turned "rocket scientist" downloaded a naked picture of his teenage daughter's female friend (15 and why 15 year old teens feel a need to do that I don't know) from his daughter's phone to his State telephone. Then this rocket scientist showed it to the 15 year old girl. To her credit, she didn't panic, but did call the local sheriff department. To make a long story short, there is no such thing as an expectation of privacy on a state owned telephone. Not only was he arrested and charged with a criminal offense; he was fired, quick, fast and in a hurry. 

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm a idiot!!!!!:-\"
> 
> I meant a I Pad!!:lol:


These Ipads are all the rage now Lee. You could easily pick up a few thousand of them for the price of a crappy laptop.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Hell Lee, when you figure it out let me know.
I just discovered the Ipod, a friend turned me on to an old Nano laying about. It only holds about 600 songs in a WAV format. It plays on it's own battery for about 6 hours and wieghs awhole lot less than 600 pieces of vinyl and sounds very close to the same.

Way cool!

If the Ipad is anything as slick as the Ipod I'd be in.
The same friend just got his first Mac desk top. It's absolutely stunting.
He fought for a bit to get his old Dell info to the Mac but now that's it's been done he says he wouldn't go back to Microsoft on a bet.

I'm rather a home body so desk tops are my choice. And a Mac of some sort is going to be my next computer.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Randy - Right know have the I Phone 4S. It is damned impressive. My boy and I have the I Pad Touch. My wife (old lady) will be getting a Apple laptop in the next couple of weeks. Then it's my turn again. I'm thinking of becoming a total Apple family and grabbing the new I Pad.:grin:

They freaking things are pricey though.


----------

